# Functional Strength Training



## tonynyc (May 19, 2007)

I had originally posted this response in the 'Lifting Weights' Thread- in the WLS Forum. This may be a topic of interest to all as well as sharing thoughts on some of the exercise techniques. 

Functional strength training refers to specific exercises that most closely replicate and enhance the activities you want to do outside in the three-dimensional world.

While it's hard to find machines and exercises that work for larger people, even bigger obstacles abound in every day life. Forget about getting to the gym...what if you have trouble even getting in and out of a car? If you struggle with simple movements, learn some functional exercises you can do in the privacy of your own home to work on your balance, strength and mobility. 

*Functional Exercise *
If you have trouble with movements like getting up from a chair, getting in and out of a car or up and down from curbs, this is where to start. Functional exercise means you're working on the very things you struggle with to improve quality of life. 

1. Stepping Up and Down 
A great place to start in functional exercise is with stepping. Daily life often involves stepping onto curbs and walking up and down stairs. A typical curb is about 2-6 inches high while the average flight of stairs may have 15 or more steps. Practicing your stepping at home can make it easier when you go out into the world. 

How to Practice: Using a Step, a nearby curb or a stair, step up with the right foot and then the left, holding onto the wall or a handrail for balance. Step down with the right foot followed by the left and repeat on the right foot 10 times. Switch and repeat with the left foot. Practice this each day, adding more repetitions and eventually balancing without holding onto anything. If you use a Step, start with the top and add risers over time to add intensity. 

Make it Harder: Stepping requires balance because there's a brief period when only one foot is on the floor. Practice balance by trying this: Stand near a wall (just in case you need it) and lift the right foot off the floor, balancing on your left. See how long you can hold this position. Lower and repeat with the left foot. To make it harder, close your eyes. Eventually, move away from the wall and try it on your own. 

2. Standing Up and Down 

Think about how many times you sit and stand each day--on chairs, couches, in cars and on toilets. If you have trouble with this activity, the simple act of sitting and standing can be frustrating. The average toilet is about 15 inches high, while the average chair is about 16-17 inches. That means you need to able squat down to 15 inches from the floor at least 10 times in a day. Squatting requires strength in the legs, abs and back as well as good balance and stability.

How to Practice: Using a familiar chair or even a toilet (with the lid down, of course), begin by sitting and standing 8 times. Each day, practice sitting and standing, using arm rests or handrails if you need to at first. Over time, add more repetitions and try to balance without holding onto anything. 
Make it harder: If you want to progress, try squatting without sitting all the way down. By working against gravity and momentum, you'll strengthen your leg muscles, core and improve balance. Try this: Place a chair behind you and sit down on it (so you know where it is). Then stand up and squat as though you're about to sit down. Stop a few inches above the chair, stand up and repeat. 

3. Getting In and Out of a Car 

This can be a tough one for everyone, not just the overweight or obese and, for some, the difficulty in maneuvering in and out of a small car is just one more reason to stay home. By practicing this move, you can improve your strength and agility. 

Try this: Sit in your car and practice getting out--step one leg out and then the other (try not to twist when you get out...this can cause back injuries). Now, use your hands to help push you up and out of the car and then sit back down and repeat. Your goal is to be able to push yourself out of the car using the strength of your legs and torso rather than relying on pulling on the car door (which could slam on your fingers---ouch!). 

Source:

http://exercise.about.com/od/weightl...e_strength.htm
================================================== =====

*Focused Strength Training *

Seated strength training is a great place to start if you're a beginner--there are many upper and lower body exercises you can do in a chair and, once you master these, you can move on to standing exercises to target balance, stability, strength and better functionality. Check with your doctor before you begin any type of exercise program. 

Check the Link below for the Diagrams and Rep Scheme

http://exercise.about.com/cs/exercis...seexercise.htm


----------



## Damon (May 19, 2007)

This is a very cool piece of info you put together here Tony.


----------



## tonynyc (May 19, 2007)

Damon said:


> This is a very cool piece of info you put together here Tony.



Thanks- I will see what information I can add to this thread. The great aspect about Functional Training is that you are building strength to deal with not only sport related- but, as illustrated above everyday activities. 

I read the thread you wrote on pushup alternatives on the WLS Forum. This is a good alternative for lower back problems or other upper body injuries.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 19, 2007)

Excellent suggestions, tony. Keep in mind that very large people might have joint issues that prevent them from doing repetitive step training and such (it might even be harmful for them), so they'd need alternate exercises from the ones you describe I suspect. Ideas that work the joint but don't put weght or pressure on it might be preferable in those cases. 

One of the things that women's magazines often do is give illustrations or pictures of models performing the exercises they're describing. This is really useful I think - so hopefully it's something we might include on this thread. 

Oooh - I envision a combination paysite board/health board thread of models performing exercises in leotards! *j/k* - I'm not suggesting that this happen, lol.


----------



## tonynyc (May 19, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> One of the things that women's magazines often do is give illustrations or pictures of models performing the exercises they're describing. This is really useful I think - so hopefully it's something we might include on this thread.
> 
> Oooh - I envision a combination paysite board/health board thread of models performing exercises in leotards! *j/k* - I'm not suggesting that this happen, lol.



Samantha:

Thanks for the suggestions. 

I like that idea - hell with envision- we need to make this happen :wubu: 

I guess with joint problems - maybe tubing can be an option and less stressul than weights or some of the weight bearing exercises. I will see what I can include as far as seated exercises. 

Here's a link to some YouTube videos on working out with Tubing

Personal Training from Bangkok -FitCorps Tips Exercise Tubes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHiEfO1qzbM
=========================================

Fitness witrh Steve - Resistance Band Workout

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZziEGpG2Npg
=========================================
Beginner Band Workout

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MorTivr7OSw


----------



## Damon (May 19, 2007)

I also wanted to add that doing Functional Strength movements are also better than say....... bicep curls.

Example: Doing 10 squats even without weight is harder than doing 10 curls. Squats require you to use just about every muscle from your abs down to your feet and also improves balance, coordination and will burn more calories and add more muscle. you really don't even need weight to do them. Heres a demo under "AIR SQUAT" http://www.crossfit.com/cf-info/excercise.html 

Good Luck


----------



## tonynyc (May 19, 2007)

Damon said:


> I also wanted to add that doing Functional Strength movements are also better than say....... bicep curls.
> 
> Example: Doing 10 squats even without weight is harder than doing 10 curls. Squats require you to use just about every muscle from your abs down to your feet and also improves balance, coordination and will burn more calories and add more muscle. you really don't even need weight to do them. Heres a demo under "AIR SQUAT" http://www.crossfit.com/cf-info/excercise.html
> 
> Good Luck



Damon:

Wanted to add some other variations to the Squatting Exercises in addition to your site. I guess this is an issue where you can look at two types of groups in the Dimmer boards.

1. Dimmers without joint problems that can do Air Squats - god bless them.

2. Dimmers with joint problems

I've listed two sites below for chair squats. Now I wanted to make clear that because I have listed examples and articles that discussed results for Sr. Citizens- this is in no way to insult - but, to illustrate how alternative exercises can be done given the level of joint pain issues that some may have. 

Easier: Chair Squat with Two Chairs
Harder: Chair Squat 

3. Final group that I didn't research exercise for are those that for whatever reason squatting is out- so it's coming up with strengthing exerciss that one can do seated or lying down. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Chair Squats vs. Air Squats -One Research Study*
A recent study by researchers at the University of Southern California studied the differences between chair squats vs free hand squats on 22 healthy adults aged 70-85. Also, with all exercises consult with your doctor for your own situations to see what works best.

Summary of Findings 

1. Free Hand Squats

* Participants bend more at the knees during squats.
* Greater demand is placed on knee extensors and plantar flexor
* Those with joint issues or arthritis - this can make free squats 
hazardous.

2. Chair Squats

*Participants recruited hip flexors more.
*More knee and hip effort used in rising from the chair.
*Assistance needed when rising - goal is to descend unassisted.

Source:

Flanagan et. al, "Squatting Exercises in Older Adults:Kinematic and Kinetic Comparisons"Medicine & Science in Sports & Exercise 2003:vol. 35:
PP 635-643.

*Chair Squats (utilizing two chairs). *

http://www.advocatehealth.com/system/info/library/sam/020206.html

*Basic Chair Squat (other variations and pictures listed)*

http://exercise.about.com/od/exerciseworkouts/ss/howtosquat.htm


----------



## tonynyc (May 20, 2007)

YouTube video - illustrating Balance and Mobility Exercises - demonstrated from a Seated position. 

Nathan Pietsch -Balance and Mobility Exercises

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ESKS2_MBLU
------------------------------------------------

Nathan Pietsch website

http://www.npbodydynamics.com/


----------

